# Georgetown university study on us... Like us us ... like us idiots on this form right now.



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

http://www.law.georgetown.edu/facul...ance/upload/Oei-Tax-Lives-of-Uber-Drivers.pdf

There it is...

Have fun reading...

Please consult a tax professional and do not use us idiots.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Shu-Yi Oei* & Diane M. Ring should sign up on here and answer some questions before they analyze us! They're talking about "Effective Tax Administration" but they might mean "Effective Tax REGULATION" hmmmm? Thanks for posting that Mears Troll Number 4 ....very interesting.


----------

